# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Duizelig

## henkvansuilichem

Ik ben sinds 4 weken regelmatig duizelig. Het begon met draaien toen werd het zicht van mijn rechteroog slecht. Naar dokter, ziekenhuis mri gemaakt maar hersenen zijn goed.
Sinds dat moment ben ik de hele dag met regelmaat duizelig vooral met lopen.
Voordat dit begon had ik al 2 weken een pruttel in mijn oor. Als de duiligheid nu erg is heb ik dat weer. Ook heb ik steken aan de rechterkant van mijn hoofd en klink het geluid soms even dof als het pruttelt.
Ik heb er veel last van vooral na inspanning. Moet nog naar kno arts maar heeft iemand een idee wat het kan zijn. Ik heb er zoveel last van dat ik niet kan werken en autorijden. Ik ben het onderhand goed zat.

----------


## D1ana

Als je gelooft in kruidenmiddeltjes zou ik absoluut de Herbella producten voor duizeligheid gebruiken. Ik denk niet dat het je geneest als er echt iets aan de hand is maar het maakt de tijd dat je hier mee bezig bent in ieder geval een stuk draaglijker. Bovenal succes de komende tijd!

----------

